# Dook Happily at the Bridge, Tesla



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Although not a dog, he held a place in my heart, and he took it with him Sunday night. 

I remember before I got him, I went into Petco every day for almost 4 months to see him. He was the oldest of the ferrets in the cage, but he was the most beautiful, and the sweetest. I already had the name Tesla picked out for him.
I remember on my way to school one day and 'Love Song' by Tesla played on the radio. After class, I called my mom and told her. She said she went to Petco to see if they still had him, and she told me that they sold him the day before. 
I got home and started crying. It was unexpected - I didn't think I had gotten quite so attached to the little Petco ferret. 

I came home and I was sweeping the floor. My mom and her friend came home, and she came into the kitchen and gave me a big hug and told me she was sorry. She followed her friend upstairs, and about 10 minutes later, I hear them SCREAM my name. I didn't know what happened - I got up the stairs in 3 steps. I didn't see them in the hallway, so I went into her room. They were against the wall on the opposite side of the bathroom from the tub and were pointing, with horrified looks on their face. I thought there was a black widow or a rattlesnake or something in the tub. I looked in the tub, and it was my little Petco ferret. I started BAWLING. 

I only got to enjoy two short years with my baby boy. 

When I came home Sunday night, after the tournament, I took a nap on the couch. After I woke up, we came upstairs. I saw Tesla sleeping in the cage, nothing unusual. After about an hour and a half, my boyfriend poked him and told me, "Marissa, I think you should look at Tesla...." I kind of laughed and said, "You've never seen a dead sleep, have you?"
I touched him, and instantly broke into tears. He was cold and a little stiff. I held him in my arms, crying. He had something coming out of his mouth, so I believe he choked on something. I couldn't open his mouth to see into his throat, but that's the only thing that I could think of. I was cradling him, telling him repeatedly, "I'm so sorry, baby, I'm so sorry." 

I'll be getting him cremated. I printed my 3 favorite photos of him and will be framing them. 

Here's the first picture of him I have, still at Petco. 









Here are the ones that will be framed. 



























I'm so sorry I wasn't there when you needed me, Tesla. I'll see you on the other side of the bridge, one day. Dook on, my sweet baby.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for your loss, your little fellow was so cute. A heart can be broken by many things, and that includes anything that touches your heart. Run free at the bridge little Tesla, run free. :rip:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm so sorry. He knows how much you adored him


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I asked my vet how much a necropsy would cost.... Although I do believe he choked on something, I want to be 100% sure. If it was a sickness or something that he didn't show any signs of, and it's contagious at all, I want to be sure Alice won't suffer the same fate.... 
If it's more than $200, though, I won't be able to afford it.... Cremation is $100, and I have to save up to move out.... If I can't afford the necropsy, I'll take Alice in for a checkup to be safe....


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i'm so sorry! RIP Tesla


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Aw, that's so sad. I'm so sorry for your loss of this beautiful creature..
He was such a cutie.
The minute I saw the name Tesla, I thought of "love song". Tesla was one of my favorite bands back in the day.

RIP Tesla, "Love is all around you"!

In honor of Tesla!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Aww lil' Telsa is so handsome!! Sorry for your loss. 
He looks like such a ham! Love the photos you did. It's amazing how much he lighted up with age. Is that normal with ferrets?


----------



## mtmarabianz (Jan 7, 2010)

Awww He's so Sweet!!

The Look On His Face in Your Pic's = Show's Love!!

RIP Little Telsa


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm sorry. It's so hard when our pets go.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of little Tesla. I love the pictures he looks very happy and very cute.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> Aww lil' Telsa is so handsome!! Sorry for your loss.
> He looks like such a ham! Love the photos you did. It's amazing how much he lighted up with age. Is that normal with ferrets?


It's pretty typical for the silver ferrets to turn into dark eyed whites (DEW) when they get older. The cinnamon, chocolate, sable, etc. don't do that, but they may lighten up a little - but not turn completely white like silvers do.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

A necropsy is only $75 (unless they have to do blood tests/biopsies, which won't be needed if he did choke or had a blockage), so I'm taking him in tomorrow.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss. I hope the necropsy will give you the answers.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

The vet called me after he finished the necropsy (I couldn't pick him up because they would be closed - he stayed to do his necropsy), and told me that he had very advanced lymphoma. He said that he had tumors all throughout his body. 

I feel awful. How could my baby be full of cancer and me not know? I'm glad that I know exactly what caused his passing, but it's harder for me to come to terms with the fact that he's been suffering from cancer for a while, and I never had a clue....


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Gift from the vet.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Konotashi said:


> Gift from the vet.


 
how sweet! 

again i'm so sorry about your little buddy. Sometimes we just never know. They dont give us a clue until there's nothing that can be done except say goodbye. At least now you know what happened. The tricky thing about animals is they are so good at hiding things that are wrong, we dont know about them until its very advanced. I'm sure he went knowing just how loved he was. Also try to remember, the cancer may have been quick. He probably went to sleep and went peacefully.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> He probably went to sleep and went peacefully.


I really hope this was the case. He seemed to be sleeping peacefully. I think his lips were pushed up because he was sleeping on his soft, cushy pillow and he sinks into it. He didn't appear to be uncomfortable, though. 
I just hope he wasn't suffering and I was oblivious to it.


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

your handsome boy passed knowing he was loved and in his favorite place ,his soft comfy pillow! If he had been in discomfort he would have shown it. He is one of the lucky ones ,he knew your love and was pampered his whole life!!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I so sorry. He was adorable and those pictures are gorgeous!


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Konotashi said:


> I really hope this was the case. He seemed to be sleeping peacefully. I think his lips were pushed up because he was sleeping on his soft, cushy pillow and he sinks into it. He didn't appear to be uncomfortable, though.
> I just hope he wasn't suffering and I was oblivious to it.


I can't honestly believe that you would not know if he were suffering. I firmly believe he wasn't, and went peacefully in his sleep (my Bandit did as well, and even though it's been three years, I still get weepy). I hope that you will come to a point where you can look back fondly without all the tears. He was precious.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

love comes in a variety of "packaging". 
when our pets leave us, it hurts. allow yourself to grieve.
thinking of you today. 
:hug:


----------

